# Which SPL meter for me??



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd like to spend ~$100 or less on an spl meter and I'm wondering if there are any benefits to buying one other than the ratshack digital?
Trying to eQ five main speakers and run REW for my Tempest-X to help build a proper ported enclosure for it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Galaxy 140 is better than the RS meter as the mic is more accurate particularly above 10K It can be found at Musicians friend for $99


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmmm....I just chcked there and it was listed as $129.
Is it more accurate below 10KHz?
I don't think I need to worry about ultra high-end accuracy as I have defined hearing loss up high.
But if it is more accurate from 20Hz-1KHz then it would be worth it?
Also, is the CM-130 junk or the same quality as the CM-140 just only able to go up to 130dB?(I don't think my system can go past 130dB)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

its a little bit better as it goes slightly lower before dropping off. 
I think Sonnie may still be able to get the deal for $99. I would PM him to see if its still available.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> is the CM-130 junk


Has no line-out port...... not usable with REW.

brucek


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks!
So rat shack or CM-130 it is.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Thanks!
> So rat shack or CM-130 it is.


You mean CM 140, Right??? :bigsmile:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

What do you guys think about using a Mic. instead of a meter?
I was told I could get a Mic. for $100 or less that would be more accurate than any meter that price and since I will be using REW that I should go that route?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think you still need a db meter as REW wont know what levels it is seeing without it.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Is it more accurate below 10KHz?
> I don't think I need to worry about ultra high-end accuracy as I have defined hearing loss up high.


 Doesn’t matter, you still need an accurate reading up there. The problem with the RS meter is that it shows wonky response above 4-5 kHz or so that doesn’t in any way reflect what the speaker is actually doing. The CM140 seems to be a good “one-stop” device that will get your SPL readings for calibration and give good full-range readings as well.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Wayne!


The following is a quote from the same person who reccomended a mic over the RS meter....is he correct?:
"I have never used REW (I use TrueRTA) but if the software supports dB readings then all you need is a mic. That is all a dB meter really is, a mic and some software to give out readings. If you have a mic (an accurate one) and you have software that will interpret the mic signals, that is all you need."


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> ...is he correct?


Probably, but the more important question is, do you have "software that will interpret the mic signals?" REW won't.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

That was his question to me earlier and I could not answer it.
Thank you again Wayne and everyone!

So spl meter it is...is the radioshack one not good to use really at all?
I ask because Sonnie doesn't have that hook-up anymore and musiciansfriend has them for $129.(+shipping....so ~3x the cost)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Just keep in mind that for full-range measurements, it's cheaper than the combined RS meter, Behringer mixer and mic, and you'll feel better.  Plus the CM140 will be quicker and easier to set up than all that other stuff. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh, one can't even use 'just' the RS meter, they need that other stuff as well with it?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You have three possible choices. Take your pick.

1. Radio Shack SPL meter.
Suitable for subwoofers, and up to ~3KHz.

2. Galaxy CM-140 SPL meter.
Suitable for full range.

3. Microphone and SPL meter.
Suitable for full range.

That's it.

brucek


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, I don't know a ton about speaker calibration do and dont's, but can my AVR's Audyssey take care of my mains for now and I can use the RS to run REW so as to find out what design to go with for the ported box I want to build for it.(currently in a sealed cube for room test purposes)
Then I can sell the RS down the road for little and buy a CM-140 for my mains?(if needed)

Sound like a decent plan?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep..


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

After a few PM's telling me that the RS is a waste I was sent this, fro mthe same gentleman who was trying to help me before:
"Absolute SPL level doesn't matter for room measuring. All that matters is that REW's sweep is loud enough to be well above the ambient noise floor in the room. So use REW's "set levels" test (which plays pink noise), and make it fairly loud but not so loud it hurts"


......so he is urging I pass on the cheap dB meter and just use a mic? No idea what to do, lol.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

I personally would run to RatShack, buy the cheap analog meter, and use it. Blow off the high frequencies for now, just get the sub balanced with the mains. No, it's not a precision instrument, but it's plenty good for that purpose.

In the mean time, be on the watch for a sale/used mic and preamp, or, go get a mic and preamp when you can't stand it any more, and worry about the high end at that point.

I would say he's correct about the absolute level not mattering, but I think it's nice to know. Plus, I've used my meter in a few other places, like work. It's kind of a cool toy to have.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> After a few PM's telling me that the RS is a waste I was sent this,
> ...
> ......so he is urging I pass on the cheap dB meter and just use a mic? No idea what to do, lol.


Matt.
As I see it (and I believe we have similar perspectives), the choice depends on your needs:
- the RS SPL meter will let you do basic LFE/sub EQ and room modes for $55 and some interconnects. 
- The ECM 8000 + mixer will let you do that plus an awful lot more for only ~2x the price.

The question isn't how deep financially, but rather how deep technically you'll want to dive into this stuff. From my similarly-inexperienced perspective, complexity and ease of task completion favor the RS meter. If it's lack of accuracy above 550 Hz becomes a problem, it'll be a signal that I ought to upgrade. 

It doesn't hurt that my local RS has one in stock ...

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

fbov said:


> As I see it (and I believe we have similar perspectives), the choice depends on your needs:


I agree with you 100% ... if the RS meter is good to about 3KHz that's enough (to me at least) :yes:

BTW ... Welcome to the forum :wave: ... and don't forget to introduce yourself in the member Area  :T


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

A member on that other forum was nice enough to send me his analog RS meter. Will be here tuesday.
Now I need to figure out how the **** to use REW.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> A member on that other forum was nice enough to send me his analog RS meter. Will be here tuesday. Now I need to figure out how the **** to use REW.


That is nice ... Did he lend you or sell you the SPL??? 

You'll have good time with REW, it look intimidating at the beginning ... but after a couple of measurements you'll see :bigsmile:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Lend with no hurry for a return, he also has an ECM8000, mixer and CM-140 that he would sell me in parts or together for cheap in a couple weeks.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Lend with no hurry for a return, he also has an ECM8000, mixer and CM-140 that he would sell me in parts or together for cheap in a couple weeks.


:T ... SPL is a nice tool to have around, I use it to check levels after I use YPAO or make any change in the audio settings :yes:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Got the RS in the mail just an hour ago. 
Did a 40Hz tone @ 1m and it stuck at -2dB on the 120dB setting.
Off to try to wade through REW.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Got the RS in the mail just an hour ago.
> Did a 40Hz tone @ 1m and it stuck at -2dB on the 120dB setting.
> Off to try to wade through REW.


:T .... somebody is having fun this weekend :bigsmile:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I know it's stupid, but to see the numbers is a great thing.
You already 'Know' it's good, but their's always a little doubt. I kept thinking I 'know' this i better than my eD A5-550, but then for a second I'd think well maybe not.

Makes the whole DIY process that much more gratifying.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

If there is trouble getting REW to work, just fill the room with blown insulation. Problem solved.


----------



## delphiplasma (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi all,

My first post

I've used the RS meter with great success! However, I've taken into account the discrepancies above 3khz. The instruction manual shows the discrepancies and the amount of DB's it is out by.

Recently I’ve been using a behringer Mic. This came out at the same price as the RS meter. However, with it's balanced output and need for a phantom power supply is very awkward to connect up to a laptop. I've also gone through a few PSU's! I still go back to the RS meter for quick testing and ease of use.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> However, with it's balanced output and need for a phantom power supply is very awkward to connect up to a laptop.


The ECM8000 requires a suitable preamp such as the Behringer XENYX 802 to bring the level to line-level. A laptop also requires an external USB soundcard to accommodate the line-level signal.

brucek


----------



## Rich Jura (May 29, 2006)

Parts Express lists the CM-140 in their catalog at $99.
Part No.245-263

Later
Rich


----------

